# Just saved a 4 month male



## Justaguy

I rescued a 4 month old male GSD on Craigslist this morning. The lady couldn't wait to get rid of him and only for 100! Apparently the GSD was her ex's which went to prison. He was chained up all day in an apartment and he stunk like pee! Just picked him up this morning. He has raw skin spots on his neck from the chain choker which went straight to the garbage. He's black and brown and extremely friendly. My kids love him. I noticed his hind legs look weak. The way he ran in my yard once I brought him home looked weird. I assume its from lack of exercise. Well off to the vet early next week to make sure all is well with him. Ill post pics of him later.


----------



## wolfy dog

That dog has reason to be thankful!! Good for you and for her to give him up.


----------



## Kyleigh

Congrats on the new dog! I know you said you'll post pics later, but we are a demanding forum, and like pics NOW ... LOL ... 

Hope all goes well at the vet ...


----------



## Nigel

Congratulations, good on you for giving him a proper home. Have you thought of any names for him?


----------



## Justaguy

Thanks guys and I guess you can say were both lucky we found each other. Just spoke to his previous owner and hes actually 5 months not 4. Unfortunately she doesn't have his papers so his history to me is really at a zero. Anyways Im sure he will do fine. He is very friendly and very playful as well. I have him in a crate until I have him housebroken which we started working on already. 

Also if you guys have any tips or things I should look for or work on let me know since your own GSD owners. I had dogs all my life and my wife but never a GSD. Im assuming he was purchased from a pet store. All the paper work for him was his previous owners ex boyfriend who is in prison supposedly. 

Anyways here are some pics of him.


----------



## Kyleigh

WOW ... demand and you receive!!! I can't see the pics at work, but I'll be sure to check them out this evening at home. 

I'm really crappy about posting links in here ... so, here's my suggestion ... go to the link marked FORUMS and scroll down to the puppy part ... there is a TON of info on there about puppies - lots of stickies ... especially the teething / biting part. You'll want those memorized right quick!!!

Have fun!


----------



## Justaguy

Oops I guess I should of posted this in the puppy section. Hopefully one of the moderators will move it. Ill definitely check out that section.


----------



## Jax08

He lacks muscle and looks down in his pasterns. Sounds like a poor diet and no exercise is the culprit so I would suspect that's why his rear seems weak to you. He's a cutie!


----------



## Kyleigh

What Jax says! Otherwise, he's adorable!


----------



## Justaguy

He will get plenty of exercise and a good protein rich diet. He's been chasing my kids around in the back yard. I can't believe how friendly he is given what his situation was. I know it's way too early but what's the best way to prevent hip problems?


----------



## onyx'girl

Jack is adorable! Congrats!


----------



## GatorBytes

Re; HD ~ No it's not too early, start now and hopefully he will grow well. Vit.C (ester c)...good quality protien as in real meat and bone (raw) as well as super foods like raw green beef or lamb tripe (essential for digestion) as well as raw eggs 3-4 x per week...if you cannot do raw, then at leasst add these, if he doesn't tolerate eggs raw, lightly scramble in touch butter or raw organic cold pressed coconut oil. Add this to his diet too...brain fuel....can include a fish body Omega 3 alternate those for now until bigger.

When you go to the vet - do not fall into the vaccine trap. There are only 3 core vax. and the rest is too much for his fragile immune system...also do not do flea/tick/heartworm prevention at the same time as vaccines.

If the dog wasn't vaccinated by the previous owner Then great! He had a better start in life. If he was, then do not feel to do "just in case" because teh vet said so, it is not perfectly harmless...wait till at least 6 months until his immune system has matured before rabies and do not again for min. 3yrs - also do not do with other vax. and/or while on preventions noted.

Congrats!
Lucky doggie


----------



## selzer

Eggs are great, I hard boil them, less mess. My dogs love them. If you add one morning and evening, you are adding one of the best animal protein sources to your dog's diet that is easily digestible, and easy to give. You can boil a dozen and a half at a time, and they will last nine days. 

Easiest way to give your dog good animal protein, and it won't break the bank. It looks like this little guy has a lot of potential and he is on the right track now.


----------



## Justaguy

You definitely lost me there. So your saying don't get him vaccinated or only a few at a time. Rabies shot is mandatory every year so that is a must.


----------



## onyx'girl

I link'd this in your other thread, but good information to go to the vet with(print it out if you can!) Dr-Dodds-ChangingVaccProtocol


----------



## Jax08

Rabies - you will get one at 4-6 months, whatever your state requires. It will be a 1 yr rabies and you will need to redo it at the end of one year. That shot then should be good for 3 years. If you are in a state that allows an exemption, such as NYS, then you may be able to titer and have your vet sign off on the vaccination. Be aware that by doing so, if your dog even so much as scratches someone he may have to be quarantined.

Regular vaccines - at 4 months he should already be done with his series of puppy shots. You may choose to titer at 1 year or vaccinate. Be aware of the AAHA vaccine guidelines and read Dr. Dodds website as well. You do NOT need to vaccinate every year after that. Jax had her puppy, 1 year and then last year, at 4 1/2 yr, I titered. Her immunities are high enough she should never need another vaccine.


----------



## GatorBytes

Justaguy said:


> You definitely lost me there. So your saying don't get him vaccinated or only a few at a time. Rabies shot is mandatory every year so that is a must.


Where do you live (US, Canada?)...AVMA has changed schedule to 3 yrs. Vets are slow to give up the cash cow. If the dog was vax.'d (the others) according to whatever schedule then don't get him done just because...have him titer tested for antibodies instead. Wait on rabies until as long as you can....

don't do rabies with any other drug, vaccine, or illness. Don't do any other vaccines with rabies, drug or illness.


If the dog hasn't been vetted by other, then your dog may stand a better chance of having good health in the future.


----------



## GSDolch

Its not just vets not wanting to give up the cash, not all states are on the three yr schedule, here you have to have a rabies vac. once a year by law. Everything else though isn't required.

Congrats on the pup, he sure is a cutie!


----------



## GatorBytes

GSDolch said:


> Its not just vets not wanting to give up the cash, not all states are on the three yr schedule, here you have to have a rabies vac. once a year by law. Everything else though isn't required.
> 
> Congrats on the pup, he sure is a cutie!


Have you checked w/your local state laws, or just going by your vet? Back before I found a holistic vet, my first vet (conventional), the tech called to advise of annual rabies due...I said, well it isn't necessary and she said well it's the law every year and it is needed...I said the AVMA changed to every 3, why haven't you....she said...Well. 2 yrs then (in a huff). Needless to say, I didn't go back. They tried 2 more times and gave up....funniest was when I called for his blood work records and they said they were't sure if I could have them...WELL!!!!!!


----------



## wolfstraum

HDO NOT TITER at 16 months - give the boosters!!!!!!!!!! THEN go on a 3 year cycle!!!! One of my pups DIED OF DISTEMPER because the 1 year booster {puppy series ends at 4 mo, then 12 months to 1st booster} was either skipped due to titer or given too late! 

My vets are on the schedule of - puppy series, then rabies {not at same time as any other vaccines} and a booster 12 months after the vaccines....THEN 3 year cycle/titers....

Lee


----------



## Justaguy

A lot of opinions on vaccinations. I'm going to go by that Dr. dodds chart.. 

Is he black and red or Black and Tan. Everyone that's seen him today say he's more on the red side.


----------



## GSDolch

GatorBytes said:


> Have you checked w/your local state laws, or just going by your vet? Back before I found a holistic vet, my first vet (conventional), the tech called to advise of annual rabies due...I said, well it isn't necessary and she said well it's the law every year and it is needed...I said the AVMA changed to every 3, why haven't you....she said...Well. 2 yrs then (in a huff). Needless to say, I didn't go back. They tried 2 more times and gave up....funniest was when I called for his blood work records and they said they were't sure if I could have them...WELL!!!!!!



I went and looked it up to double check, TN recognizes the three year, however, it does not override local law. So a city/county can enforce a rabies vac. once a year if they so wish. Sadly, the city I am in does just that. :/


----------



## GatorBytes

wolfstraum said:


> HDO NOT TITER at 16 months - give the boosters!!!!!!!!!! THEN go on a 3 year cycle!!!! One of my pups DIED OF DISTEMPER because the 1 year booster {puppy series ends at 4 mo, then 12 months to 1st booster} *was either skipped due to titer or given too late!*
> 
> My vets are on the schedule of - puppy series, then rabies {not at same time as any other vaccines} and a booster 12 months after the vaccines....THEN 3 year cycle/titers....
> 
> Lee


I don't understand this...was is skipped or was it given. The series is given because of maternal antibodies knocking out the vaccine up to approx. 6 months to a year...if the dog had antibodies via a titer at 16months old and then got a vax. (this would be the too late part), then it died from the vaccine as some get vaccine induced disease. This would support what all the advocates against vaccines are saying in their articles.


----------



## BowWowMeow

He's a great looking pup! Thanks for getting him off of the chain. Be sure to wash the sores on his neck and, if you have it, you can put some extra virgin coconut oil on them and they will heal up quickly. You can also get a front clip harness to use for walking while the sores are healing. 

No Ester C for a pup--too much calcium. You can get him on a joint support product though. 

Be sure he gets plenty of walks and gentle exercise to build up those pasterns and his joints.


----------



## GatorBytes

GSDolch said:


> I went and looked it up to double check, TN recognizes the three year, however, it does not override local law. So a city/county can enforce a rabies vac. once a year if they so wish. Sadly, the city I am in does just that. :/


 
ah geez...that's too bad. There is the rabies challenge however...could try and change, write your city.


----------



## llombardo

I said years ago that most dogs are over vaccinated. Where I am rabies is mandatory, but they do recognize the 3 year, which is about the same dose as the 1 year(per the vet themselves) They also have 3 year distemper shots here too. Last year for shots my 8 year old got a three year rabies only. She has had a rabies and distemper vaccination every year(I wasn't educated enough..I just had thoughts on the subject). My golden was 2 at the time...he had his puppy boosters, first rabies shot, then at a year another rabies and distemper. Year two he got a three year rabies and a three year distemper. I will keep going with the 3 year rabies forever, but he will only get one more 3 year distemper..just to make sure. The GSD had her puppy shots and her rabies. This year I will get a three year distemper and rabies...continue on with the three year rabies and will get one more(maybe 2) 3 year distemper shots..then she will be done with the distemper too.


----------



## onyx'girl

Justaguy said:


> A lot of opinions on vaccinations. I'm going to go by that Dr. dodds chart..
> 
> Is he black and red or Black and Tan. Everyone that's seen him today say he's more on the red side.


He is a black and tan and as he ages much of his black will probably fade to tan in color. He may get redder as well but is still considered a B&T. Not knowing his lines, however...he may just stay that blanket back pattern.


----------



## PatchonGSD

What handsome little pup. Some good food, and lots of loving and your gonna have yourself a great dog. Thanks for rescuing him and good luck!


----------



## Justaguy

All I can say is that this pup is to good to be true. This is our third day with him and all I can say is wow. Once he sleeps through the night in his crate without a single whine. He likes my cat. He is extremely friendly with everyone. He is responding to his name (Jack). He also loves to be pet. I was expecting him to have problems considering his prior living situation but nothing. He loves playing with kids. Its too funny. 

I am a bit curious though. Does he look like an American or German type GSD? I read that the American's back has a downward slope and the German a straight back? I can't really tell with Jack is it because he is still young? Not that it bothers me one bit but being he doesn't have any papers its really just the curiousity.


----------



## Justaguy

I just weighed him so he's 37.50lbs. Is that a good weight at 5 months?


----------



## llombardo

I got mine on Craigslist too, she was about 12 weeks old. I couldn't have gotten a better dog Just keep going with the training and socialization. When I see my dog with the smaller kids my first thought is what a wonderful family pet these dogs make. I can't help you with the lines, just enjoy him


----------



## Justaguy

llombardo said:


> I got mine on Craigslist too, she was about 12 weeks old. I couldn't have gotten a better dog Just keep going with the training and socialization. When I see my dog with the smaller kids my first thought is what a wonderful family pet these dogs make. I can't help you with the lines, just enjoy him


Oh yeah the lines really do mean nothing but the curiosity is getting the best of me lol. Lots of dogs on CL and with patience you will get lucky like the two of us did.


----------



## Justaguy

Well here are some more pics and Ill be done for awhile lol.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

He is precious. I'm so glad you found each other. Bet he will be the best dog you ever had.


----------



## Castlemaid

Hi and congrats on your new pup. Sounds like a perfect match for your family! 

No one can say for sure just going off a few pics, but he looks like he is American lines to me, judging by his short coat, big huge ears (he will grow into them), and his more refined head and muzzle. 

He seems to be at a good weight from the pics - keeping track of how much he weighs as he grows is fun, but the best way to know if he is of good weight is to look at his condition - every dog is different, and every pup develops at a different rate, so just going by a number doesn't mean much. Some dogs lag behind then catch up, some dogs put on weight at a steady pace, others go through growth spurts, etc . . . 

He seems just fine in the pics - watch that he does not fill out to much, or does not loose too much weight - if he does, adjust his food accordingly. 

I bet this pup just thought he died and went to heaven going from a chain to a normal, happy, family life.


----------



## Justaguy

I assumes he was from American lines but that was just a guess. Lol 

Thanks


----------



## lorihd

handsome boy!!!! so glad he has a chance at a loving family, he looks very happy to be with you. he does look like american lines, it will be fun to see how he changes as he gets older, provided you continue to post pictures of him (wink, wink)


----------



## Justaguy

He definitely fits the American line. He has a long body with narrow bone structure. I read that here (Types of German Shepherds, by Wildhaus Kennels ). Anyways whether German, American he's an awesome pup. Ill definitely keep posting pics and read on here.


----------



## Justaguy

Justaguy said:


> He definitely fits the American line. He has a long body with narrow bone structure. I read that here (Types of German Shepherds, by Wildhaus Kennels ). Anyways whether German, American he's an awesome pup. Ill definitely keep posting pics and read on here.


I forgot to ask unfortunately the edit your post is so quick that I have to make a new post sorry. 

What's the deal with downwards back slope. Jack doesn't have that. Is he suppose to or it's possible one of his parents is not pure GSD?


----------



## TommyB681

Hes a good looking guy


----------



## Castlemaid

The downward slope has much to do with how the dog is stacked. It also has to do with breeding, but there are many very moderate looking dogs that are completely pure-bred. Good thing too! Over doing the sloping back (which is really a function of the length of the back leg bones and the angles of the joints), can really impact a dog's ability to move around in a normal fashion.


----------



## Justaguy

Ah thanks for the explanation. I thought him having a straight back meant that he probably wasn't a pure bread.


----------



## Justaguy

Just got him micro chipped over at Petco and got him vaccinated according to Dr. Dodds list. The staff fell in love with him and actually told me he's quite large for 5 months?? He has to get a rabbies shot on his next visit. Its the law they stated. Once he hits 6 months Im going to get him neutered. Im not crazy about snipping but from I have always heard its healthier for him and why not since obviously he's not going to do the nice nice. Also my wife and I noticed his hind legs seem a lot better now then the day we got him.


----------



## Kyleigh

Justaguy said:


> Ah thanks for the explanation. I thought him having a straight back meant that he probably wasn't a pure bread.


Just so know it's purebred ... not bread ... you can't toast your dog :hug:

I'll post a pic of my GSD ... who has quite the straight back, and is most definitely a purebred!


----------



## Justaguy

Kyleigh said:


> Just so know it's purebred ... not bread ... you can't toast your dog :hug:
> 
> I'll post a pic of my GSD ... who has quite the straight back, and is most definitely a purebred!


Hahaha didn't even notice! Thanks for pointing that out. Actually he has the color of toast black and brown lol. 

Great looking dog! I have to admit its a bit confusing with all these different lines of GSD's. Wish I had his papers.


----------



## onyx'girl

Justaguy said:


> Just got him micro chipped over at Petco and got him vaccinated according to Dr. Dodds list. The staff fell in love with him and actually told me he's quite large for 5 months?? He has to get a rabbies shot on his next visit. Its the law they stated.* Once he hits 6 months Im going to get him neutered. Im not crazy about snipping but from I have always heard its healthier for him and why not since obviously he's not going to do the nice nice.* Also my wife and I noticed his hind legs seem a lot better now then the day we got him.


Please let him grow up before you neuter him...he needs those hormones to develop properly. UNLESS you cannot be responsible for him escaping and causing an oops litter, there is no reason to rush to neuter. My male is 3.5 and intact, you'd never know it from his attitude, he is well behaved and doesn't mark inappropriately


----------



## Kyleigh

You should call him raisin bread then LMAO ... he's a cutie!!! I'm sure once he gets good food, lots of exercise and all that jazz, he'll grow up to be a great looking dog! Just remember he's going to go through growth spurts. So one day he'll look super lanky and gawky and you'll be like: what the heck??? And then a couple of weeks later he'll fill out! All part of the natural development from puppy hood to adult hood .. (remember when you were a developing teenager ... same thing for your pup!)

Enjoy these moments, they are precious and definitely frustrating at times, but those precious moments far outweigh the frustrating ones!!!!


----------



## GatorBytes

onyx'girl said:


> Please let him grow up before you neuter him...he needs those hormones to develop properly. UNLESS you cannot be responsible for him escaping and causing an oops litter, there is no reason to rush to neuter. My male is 3.5 and intact, you'd never know it from his attitude, he is well behaved and doesn't mark inappropriately


I second Onyx. It is responsible to get him neutered, however wait until his immune system has fully matured - also - no surgeries with 6 months of a vaccination.


----------



## Justaguy

Kyleigh said:


> You should call him raisin bread then LMAO ... he's a cutie!!! I'm sure once he gets good food, lots of exercise and all that jazz, he'll grow up to be a great looking dog! Just remember he's going to go through growth spurts. So one day he'll look super lanky and gawky and you'll be like: what the heck??? And then a couple of weeks later he'll fill out! All part of the natural development from puppy hood to adult hood .. (remember when you were a developing teenager ... same thing for your pup!)
> 
> Enjoy these moments, they are precious and definitely frustrating at times, but those precious moments far outweigh the frustrating ones!!!!


Yeah I bet and I'm looking forward to it. Frustrating ain't the word. Woke up at 6 to poop and pee in his crate and I took him out 2am! Had to give him a second bath in four days. Don't want to dry out his skin but can't have him smelling like pee either. Five months and can't control his bladder and pooping. Guess he was used to releaving himself and laying in it since he was chained up all day and night. 



onyx'girl said:


> Please let him grow up before you neuter him...he needs those hormones to develop properly. UNLESS you cannot be responsible for him escaping and causing an oops litter, there is no reason to rush to neuter. My male is 3.5 and intact, you'd never know it from his attitude, he is well behaved and doesn't mark inappropriately





GatorBytes said:


> I second Onyx. It is responsible to get him neutered, however wait until his immune system has fully matured - also - no surgeries with 6 months of a vaccination.


Great then Ill wait till he is a year. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## onyx'girl

Your vet will push for neuter, so be ready. There are threads on that subject too!


----------



## Justaguy

onyx'girl said:


> Your vet will push for neuter, so be ready. There are threads on that subject too!


Yeah I bet. Anything to make an extra buck. Too much info on here and too little time to go through everything.


----------



## msvette2u

Justaguy said:


> Yeah I bet. Anything to make an extra buck. Too much info on here and too little time to go through everything.


BTW, there's actually a lot more to it than "an extra buck"; there's actually quite a few health and behavioral benefits to neutering, as well as pet overpopulation control.

Here in the rescue we vaccinate puppies and dogs upon arrival (5-way vaccine), then they undergo neuter/spay surgery within 1-2 weeks post vaccine and they do just fine :thumbup: I understand you, as the owner (and not a rescue that needs to get the dog adopted out) would probably wait longer, but just wanted to let you know that there's worse things that can happen to a dog than administering a vaccine, or series of them, and s/n around that same time frame.


----------



## Justaguy

msvette2u said:


> BTW, there's actually a lot more to it than "an extra buck"; there's actually quite a few health and behavioral benefits to neutering, as well as pet overpopulation control.
> 
> Here in the rescue we vaccinate puppies and dogs upon arrival (5-way vaccine), then they undergo neuter/spay surgery within 1-2 weeks post vaccine and they do just fine :thumbup: I understand you, as the owner (and not a rescue that needs to get the dog adopted out) would probably wait longer, but just wanted to let you know that there's worse things that can happen to a dog than administering a vaccine, or series of them, and s/n around that same time frame.


I believe in neutering and I'm all for it for the reasons you mentioned but I agree with the two posters that I should wait till he is a year atleast. My previous dogs I always neutered and at 6 months due to my vet telling me asap to neuter. For him it was for the quick $$ considering that their really is no rush unless for a medical reason.


----------



## pets4life

he has some really cool colors and markings


----------



## msvette2u

Justaguy said:


> I believe in neutering and I'm all for it for the reasons you mentioned but I agree with the two posters that I should wait till he is a year atleast. My previous dogs I always neutered and at 6 months due to my vet telling me asap to neuter. For him it was for the quick $$ considering that their really is no rush unless for a medical reason.


But, I bet your other dogs were okay  
Either way, glad you're on board with it.


----------



## Justaguy

pets4life said:


> he has some really cool colors and markings


Thanks he's definitely a good looking one. 



msvette2u said:


> But, I bet your other dogs were okay
> Either way, glad you're on board with it.


Absolutely. Definitely too many dogs and cats end up in shelters because of that.


----------



## Justaguy

Well so far its almost a week since we got Jack. Looks like house breaking is going good. We let him out of the crate but confined to our dining room and he seems to point to the outside door willingly to do his business. At least Im assuming so. He is starting to understand the sit command pretty good as well. Jack is definitely scared of car rides and in the store if I leave his side he cries till I come back even if my wife is holding his leash. I guess more car rides and social interactions in public places should fix that hopefully. Im also in the process of hiring a trainer for the basic commands.


----------



## Bridget

He's a handsome little guy. And you are a saint for giving him a home!


----------



## Karin

Awww.... he is just adorable! :wub: Thank you for saving this little sweetie. You'll find a lot of good info and support on this forum. Welcome!


----------



## Justaguy

Bridget said:


> He's a handsome little guy. And you are a saint for giving him a home!


I wouldn't say saint but thanks. We are both lucky to have found eachother. 



Karin said:


> Awww.... he is just adorable! :wub: Thank you for saving this little sweetie. You'll find a lot of good info and support on this forum. Welcome!


Thanks!

-----------------

For the first time yesterday I heard him growl and bark. He was relaxing on the deck absorbing the sun and I heard him. I assume it was at the two rotties who are usually behind the picket fence of my yard. I didn't think at 5 months that they exhibit this behavior. Real interesting.


----------



## Justaguy

So it's been 3 weeks since we brought Jack into our lives and its been great. He's grown bigtime in weight from 37.5lbs to 42 plus he's taller. His hair has grown a bit more. I'm guessing winter. I started him on basic obedience lessons on Friday and he's got sit and come pretty good. My dogs trainer used to be around GSD's all her life. Her father bred them and was a K9 cop. He also trained them. As soon as she walked in she fell in love with his color and his personality. She said he's definitily an American black and red GSD. She also told me he needs to work for something because he has high drive for it. He'd be a good candidate as a K9 dog. 

Interesting enough she told me a lot of things about GSD's that I read on here so I'm glad I hired her for training Jack.


----------



## julie87

One advice I can give you is you always want to listen to what GatorBytes says, she is very smart, and #1 person on this forum you can trust with good advice. There are many opinions here do your research and do not rely on the vet for nutrition/vaccine/neuter advice. Next time you go to the vet ask what food they recommend for your pup, I bet it will be Purina One large breed or science diet or royal canin, all crap kibble yet the will still recommend it becuase they get paid to do so oh and they will warn you about dangers of raw feeding which is the best food your dog can eat...So please, once again never disregard what GatorBytes says, I don't know who she is but she is very knowledgable also listen to Carmspack on this forum, good luck.


----------



## NancyJ

One thing about this forum is you will get a lot of advice. Some good. Some terrible,and a lot in between along with a dash of controversy (and sometimes someone spills the whole darned shaker in the soup). You need to take whatever advice you find interesting, do your research and make our own informed decisions. 

But, hopefully, you hear things you may never have thought about and have some resources here to help you explore them.

That, and consistency in training are the most important things, I think.

A lot of folks feed raw but a lot feed kibble and have healthy dogs. Same with vaccinations/neutering and spaying - there is no concurrence on this forum to any of these things.....

Sounds like you have some good folks to work with at home. That is the really good! I'll add that to help puppy build some muscle running up hills is good.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

Nancy I agree and this was also a good post of yours
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ice-giving-taking-advice-internet-forums.html

Jack is a lucky boy! So glad you got him and he's doing well


----------



## Castlemaid

Justaguy said:


> So it's been 3 weeks since we brought Jack into our lives and its been great. He's grown bigtime in weight from 37.5lbs to 42 plus he's taller. His hair has grown a bit more. I'm guessing winter. I started him on basic obedience lessons on Friday and he's got sit and come pretty good. My dogs trainer used to be around GSD's all her life. Her father bred them and was a K9 cop. He also trained them. As soon as she walked in she fell in love with his color and his personality. She said he's definitily an American black and red GSD. She also told me he needs to work for something because he has high drive for it. He'd be a good candidate as a K9 dog.
> 
> Interesting enough she told me a lot of things about GSD's that I read on here so I'm glad I hired her for training Jack.


What a great update! So many dogs rejected by their first owners are just gems waiting to be rescued by the right person. Each time you post, he sounds more and more wonderful. And how cool that you found such a knowledgeable and experienced GSD trainer? Enjoy the adventure and the learning experience.


----------



## Justaguy

Here are some pics of him which I took yesterday. According to the previous owner right now he should be around 6 months.


----------



## Jax08

He's looking good! His pasterns look much, much stronger!!


----------



## Castlemaid

I think he might have some West German Show lines in him - the stippling grey grey hairs on his withers is very specific to West German Show lines.

So cute with those Radar ears!


----------



## Justaguy

Jax08 said:


> He's looking good! His pasterns look much, much stronger!!


He's definitely a lot stronger thats for sure. All he does is run when we have him outside lol.



Castlemaid said:


> I think he might have some West German Show lines in him - the stippling grey grey hairs on his withers is very specific to West German Show lines.
> 
> So cute with those Radar ears!


Really thats pretty interesting. I was kind of wondering about those hairs. I thought he had something to do with stress lol. His ears are hilarious kind of like a rabbit.

I measured him at 22.5 to the top of his shoulder yesterday at 42.5lbs. I just want him to be a good weight and height considering his past.


----------



## NancyJ

Look at the change! Starting to build some muscle, too!


----------



## Justaguy

jocoyn said:


> Look at the change! Starting to build some muscle, too!


Yeah for sure. I just noticed in the pics he looks tan but thats not the case. Must be the brightness. He has more of a reddish color.


----------



## Justaguy

Guys can you tell me if Jack has a sloped back or not? I say no but my wife disagrees. Thanks!


----------



## JakodaCD OA

My Jack what big ears you have)) Couldn't resist He does look MUCH better!

And no he does not have a sloped back, even with him standing pretty weird in the above pic..His rear legs are a splayed out, if he was standing straighter, he'd look even more straight..

Good job, he's looking great!


----------



## Justaguy

JakodaCD OA said:


> My Jack what big ears you have)) Couldn't resist He does look MUCH better!
> 
> And no he does not have a sloped back, even with him standing pretty weird in the above pic..His rear legs are a splayed out, if he was standing straighter, he'd look even more straight..
> 
> Good job, he's looking great!


Lol that he does and thanks. I was trying to keep him still for the shoot but wasn't working lol. Too much energy.


----------



## TommyB681

hes a good looking dog. Like everyone else said, his ears are massive!


----------



## Justaguy

TommyB681 said:


> hes a good looking dog. Like everyone else said, his ears are massive!


The better to hear with lol


----------



## TommyB681

yea unfortunatly mime was prone to ear infections. hopefully you dont have that problem. shed scratch until they bled sometimes


----------



## Justaguy

TommyB681 said:


> yea unfortunatly mime was prone to ear infections. hopefully you dont have that problem. shed scratch until they bled sometimes


Definitely something I plan on being on top of.


----------



## julie87

He looks perfect glad he is in good hands 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Justaguy

Jack sitting patiently for his kong. That's about the only time he will do that.


----------



## Jax08

LOL...Nice focus! 


His legs are looking great!


----------



## Justaguy

My wife kept saying that he looked like he put more weight so I weighed him and he's exactly 50.2lbs in a matter of two weeks. So 8lbs in two weeks? If anything I'm feeding him less. Two cups of dry in the am and 2 cups in the pm. I feed him a very good food Blue. Should I feed him less or is it normal at 6 months to start packing on the pounds?


----------



## Justaguy

Jack as of yesterday. 




























Lol he keeps growing! He's such a great dog and is friendly with everyone. Now when he sees people outside our fence he barks at them continuously till they leave but it's more of a hey come play with me bark. I'd like to think he's happy and is doing well.

No that's not Jacks dish. He was drinking George's water our Maltese mix rescue.


----------



## wolfstraum

Glad to hear he is doing so well.....Lucky lucky boy that you brought him home!

Lee


----------



## Jax08

He's handsome!!! Looking good!


----------



## JakodaCD OA

he's so handsome and looking great


----------



## lorihd

very handsome boy!!!!!


----------



## Justaguy

Thanks he's definitely a handsome one with a great temperament. Whenever were at Petco everyone stops to compliment him and I mean everyone. If he was human I'd guarantee you he would definitely get stuck up!


----------



## Justaguy

As of today Jack is almost 7-8 months. When we brought him home he was supposedly around 4 or 5 months. He weighs 64.50 lbs of lean muscle. He's 24" to the top of the shoulders. Maybe he's underweight who knows? All I know is that he grew like a monster since Thanksgiving when we got him. 

Only picture I have home standing still. Very hard to get him to stand still lol.



















We also brought home a 1 year old GSD/Chow mix male named Shep. He's great with people, kids, dogs and cats so had to get him. Did a meet and greet yesterday at the shelter and they instantly became pals. Brought him home today did another greet in neutral territory and Jack again loved him. 



















Both of them chilling together. 

So far Jack is definitely the dominant one of the two. Trainer told me to not let Jack do the poster thing over Shep which he does all the time regardless. Shep is extremely laid back but when outside he actually runs a lot faster then Jack my GSD which surprised me. Both drank out of the same bowl, shared the outside toys and ate dinner fine except Jack trying to finish Sheps food lol. I put a stop to that quickly lol. 

In all I think Jack is doing great and I know he loves being with us by all the licking that he gives each one of us in the family.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

Jack got HUGE!!  and he looks wonderful! I love your new one sooooooo cute!!! 

Congrats! They look like they will be lifelong buddies


----------



## Sunflowers

He is definitely not underweight. What a lucky dog, to have found you to take him in and give him everything he needs, including a canine friend.


----------



## Justaguy

JakodaCD OA said:


> Jack got HUGE!!  and he looks wonderful! I love your new one sooooooo cute!!!
> 
> Congrats! They look like they will be lifelong buddies


A rescue lady at the shelter was amazed at his size and temperament. Also said Jack looks like hers exactly that's from western German lines. Thanks 



Sunflowers said:


> He is definitely not underweight. What a lucky dog, to have found you to take him in and give him everything he needs, including a canine friend.


Thanks I thought that wasn't that case.


----------



## APBTLove

DEFINITELY not underweight, he could lose a few pounds and still not be underweight 

Beautiful boys.


----------



## Justaguy

APBTLove said:


> DEFINITELY not underweight, he could lose a few pounds and still not be underweight
> 
> Beautiful boys.


Actually I just read that he's at a perfect weight at his age so I guess Im doing a good job with him and his eating..


----------



## Justaguy

Jack is 8 months plus and I'm so shocked on how intelligent he is. He's taller and his coat color has changed a bit. I see a lot more white parts of his body. His body is also bulkier. He is very tall as well. His temperament is great except with people knocking at the door, walking by the gate or getting to the close to the car lol. Im just glad that he's growing and doing well. Now if I could only figure out what lines he comes from it would great. Its mostly curiousity to be honest. Especially when people ask me. I just say he's a back yard GSD.

Some recent pics..


----------



## llombardo

Well someone is very handsome


----------



## BellaLuna

He's precious, congratulations...


----------

